
Drive.ai will offer a self-driving car service for public use in Frisco, Texas - monsieurpng
https://medium.com/@andrewng/self-driving-cars-are-here-aea1752b1ad0
======
Animats
It's more like a parking lot shuttle. About a half dozen stops spread across
six blocks.

There are a number of companies in that business. There are minibus-sized
vehicles that creep around, like Local Motors' Olli and Navya's shuttle. A
reasonable way to get started, but few if any seem to be good enough to have a
paying installation with no human driver on board. There are some trials.
Paris has some in use on a dedicated route. Shenzhen has a small fleet, but
they have a "safety driver".

The Navya unit running in Vegas not only has a backup operator on board,
there's another human-driven car following behind.

------
rcheu
I like how this car has exterior communication to pedestrians. I think this is
actually pretty important. The way I tell if I can cross a crosswalk is by
making eye contact with the approaching driver, and other self driving cars
can’t indicate if they see me.

~~~
kahseng
Thanks Ryan! How are things going? :)

~~~
rcheu
Hey! Things are going well! I’m actually on ML now, so quite a bit different
than the past few years but I’m enjoying it. Glad to see you guys are making
progress; it seems like a pretty exciting field right now

------
rambossa
"Self-driving cars are here" \- Not criticizing, but I thought they were
already "here"?

This is just a new industry competitor, correct? or am I missing something?

------
vivaan
I'd have thought that the recent accidents would prevent these companies from
rushing to market...

